# Lavadora may tag no exprime



## juanarion (Mar 23, 2013)

buen dia muchachos, me tope con una lavadora maytag que al parecer todo le funciona bien, pero al hecharle ropa en capacidad grande no exprime, solo se para y ya, alguien me pudiera dar una idea de que sea posiblemente la falla por favor. el motor y la transmisión se miran muy bien. NOTA. No tengo el modelo de la lavadora, porque ya no tienen la plaquita, solo tiene un letrero que dice "capacity plus" y los controles son de botoncitos cuadrados que se empujan hacia adentro. GRACIAS


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2013)

¿ Intenta arrancar y al tomar velocidad se detiene ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2013)

Falla típica de capacitor desvalorizado , lava bien pero no tiene fuerza para centrifugar.

Cambiaselo !


----------



## juanarion (Mar 23, 2013)

ok muchachos, gracias por el tip, lo revisaré del capacitor y les aviso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2013)

No lo revises , cambialo directamente 

Saludos !


----------

